# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Đại lý kem chiên giá sỉ, nhận giao kem chiên đi tỉnh

## giangkemchien

*Đại lý kem chiên* a Giang chuyên cung cấp các loại kem chiên đủ mùi: hương dâu, hương socola, hương vani, hương sầu riêng, hương môn. Đặc biệt đại lý kem chiên a Giang nhận giao hàng đi các tỉnh xa với số lượng ít nhất là 100. Hãy liên hệ ngay đại lý kem chiên a Giang để có giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại liên hệ: 0122.59.59.875 gặp Giang.

Thêm cái ảnh nhìn cho hoành tráng nha anh em:



*Đại lý kem chiên* - Hình ảnh

Tags: *dai ly kem chien*, *kem chien gia si*, *kem chien gia re*

----------

